# "Uh Oh!" aka Really Bad Implications aka Nets Reject Beasley/Dooling Swap



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Nets Turn Down Dooling Deal for Beasley*



> The Nets have rejected a trade offer from the Heat that would have sent forward Michael Beasley to New Jersey for guard Keyon Dooling, according to ESPN's Ryen Russillo.
> 
> Miami doesn't consider Beasley a part of their future anymore and is even looking at lopsided trades in an effort to clear additional cap space.


This scares me, a lot. I didn't know his value was that low.

Does Dooling expire this offseason? Would this have saved us cap room?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow. Who the hell is Ryen Russillo though? Seems so ridiculous that they would reject that, although NJ might just want to clear more cap as well.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Only rationale for the Nets rejecting that deal is if they feel they have a good shot at landing one of Amar'e/Bosh/Boozer/Lee, and rather keep the position and cap space open.

Also, they're in prime position to grab Favors at #3 to pair with Brook. 

Hopefully it's more circumstances than individual value. Cause if it is (50 cent)"daaamn homie (Bease) in high school you was the man, homie..what the **** happened to you?" (/50 cent)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They can take Favors and have a guy who has an NBA position, rather than Beasley. What's so surprising about that?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I just didn't think of that. It's just more ridiculous that the Heat offered it.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I find it hard to believe we would offer this without trying to get Lee or CDR in return as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, Dooling is on the books for $3.5 million this year, but can be bought out for $500,000 by June 29th. That's why you'd try do it and not try to take back anyone else.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Heat better land a helluva free agent this summer or Wade's gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Ira:


> *Q: I just saw a report that Miami offered Beasley to the Nets for Keyon Dooling and the Nets turned it down. Have you ever heard of a more ridiculous story printed in the history of the NBA? -- Justin.*
> 
> A: It's not that ridiculous. Here's the deal: While Keyon is due $3.6 million next season, his contract can be bought out for $500,000 by June 29. So, in essence, the Heat can launder Beasley's contract through a Dooling trade, release Dooling, and then benefit by the extra cap space. I would not be surprised if the Heat made such an offer. That said, I made a bunch of calls after ESPN mentioned the possibility on one of its podcasts and came to the realization that the Nets simply have no interest in Beasley and would rather maximize their own cap space. I requested comment from the Heat and got the expected no comment. Still, it would not surprise me at all if the Heat, at this stage, was willing to deal Michael for mere cap space. The greater question is whether there is anyone out there willing to take on Michael and his off-court baggage, especially another space team


If true, there's gotta be a team out there with cap space that would take Mike on for nothing. There just HAS to be :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> Apparently, Dooling is on the books for $3.5 million this year, but can be bought out for $500,000 by June 29th. That's why you'd try do it and not try to take back anyone else.


Yeah, I read this shortly after.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_*The value of jettisoning Beasley into space 
by: Ira Winderman June 3rd, 2010 | 4:10 PM *










The indignation in response to the rumor that the Heat essentially had offered Michael Beasley to the Nets for cap space is understandable. *(Especially since it has since been confirmed that the Heat never made such an offer.)*

After all, 14.8 points and 6.4 rebounds per game are tangible numbers.

Cap space? A mere abstract.

But appreciate that to a team operating below the salary cap, cap space is not illusory. It is very real.

The $5 million in space Beasley occupies for next season could be turned into a $5 million player (or a bit more with a bit of creative tinkering). Such is not the case with a team operating above the cap, which the Heat had been for years.

What matters most is perspective, as to what $5 million gets you in today’s NBA.

So while none of these players are free agents next season, a brief look at the list of players who will earn roughly $5 million next season, to offer perspective on what such space offers in today’s NBA economy.

Mike Bibby, $5.6 million 
Kendrick Perkins, $4.6 million. 
Daniel Gibson, $4 million 
DeShawn Stevenson, $4.1 million 
Chris Andersen, $3.9 million 
Jason Maxiell, $5 million 
Ronny Turiaf, $4 million 
Luke Walton, $5.3 million 
Marc Gasol, $3.6 million 
Carlos Delfino, $3.5 million 
Ramon Sessions, $3.9 million 
Thabo Sefolosha, $3 million 
Michael Pietrus, $5.3 million 
Channing Frye, $2.1 million 
Grant Hill, $3.2 million 
Martell Webster, $3.8 million 
Carl Landry, $3 million 
Antonio McDyess, $4.9 million 
Andray Blatche, $3.3 million 

The list excludes players on the rookie scale, whose salaries are kept somewhat artificially low.

The list above does not overwhelm.

But that is not the point. The point is that with so many free agents this summer, and with much of the money targeted to a few specific players, there will be bargains available, $5 million bargains.

But Beasley purely for space? That’s a bit tough to swallow.

Beasley and dumping some bad money, such as James Jones’ buyout? That’s another story. Then you can start to list $7 million players, a much more palatable list.
Still, there is a sense that management is over the Michael Beasley experience.

*Nonetheless, a party close to the situation said Beasley-for-space isn’t an issue for now, because the Heat did not offer the 2008 first-round pick to the Nets in the reported deal.*

But it remains food for thought._

I'm sorry - but as a Heat fan, i'd find that trade very tough to swallow. He's a 21 year old Forward who'se coming off an improved year from his rookie season, just not to the extent we'd hoped. He had some rough games - but he also played very well for stretches. He's inconsistent, which is to be expected of young players. 

I just don't see how Riles and Arison, who both have sung his praises and said he's a part of this team moving forward, can jettison him for the likes of Dooling or an extra $5M of space. at 15 and 6 - Beas would be worth $5M a year on the open market. It's his baggage that weighs him down. People will forget these things if he can keep his nose clean this offseason - time will tell I guess.

I just think it's way too early to give up on him, especially with his value being as low as it is perceived to be right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The team's season was done with at that point, they didnt need Beasley for squat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so ludicrous I don't even know what to think anymore. I just want to know what Beasley has done behind the scenes, that's all.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is so patently outrageous for so many reasons. No, the Heat did not offer Beasley for Keyon Dooling. Maybe, and this is as generous a hypothetical as I can conjure, the Heat is getting verbal commitments to all the possible Beasley destinations (because he is gone make no mistake) and weighing their options and Dooling is probably option 15 or 20. Either the writer or the source is trying to smear this team because of the competition coming this summer. The writer or the source ("Eastern Conference GM") wants to trip up what Miami is planning to accomplish this summer because it's a threat to their own team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This f'ing sucks


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> I just don't see how Riles and Arison, who both have sung his praises and said he's a part of this team moving forward, can jettison him for the likes of Dooling or an extra $5M of space. at 15 and 6 - *Beas would be worth $5M a year on the open market. *It's his baggage that weighs him down. People will forget these things if he can keep his nose clean this offseason - time will tell I guess.
> 
> I just think it's way too early to give up on him, especially with his value being as low as it is perceived to be right now.



Although that is true, it isn't the same thing when you consider a 7mill player and a 12 mill player or a 5 mill player and a 10 mill player. it isn't doller for doller comparison. The cap space clearing could be to get much more than 5mill worth. Hell, it could be a 2 and 3 mill worth that combien can offer or complete the Heat better.

We never know.

The news is still very shocking. My friend told me about this and I wouldn't believe it until I saw i here when I got back home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, this does f'ing suck.

I bet we trade him for peanuts and then he breaks out.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys, y'all have to come to terms with this. The fact is, if we do want a BIG splash in FA (cough) Bosh Amar'e (cough) then Bease's time here is done, because if we do want to win a championship we're gonna need a true, preferably defensive C with size. We're not defending ANYBODY of good caliber with a Bease/BIG FA

Sucks cause i like the kid, and think he's been treated unfairly but that's just the way it is. Now if that's not the case and we're not expecting a to be a championship contender within the next 2 yrs or we sign JJ instead of a BIG then i would be disappointed to let Bease go...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I know it's what is likely to happen, just dissapointed because I really feel that Beas could've made a difference here if he was given a legitimate shot. But if the club feels we need to move forward and he can't help get us that 'chip - then you can't argue with that.

If we deal him, get space in return and waste it however - i will be filthy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Although that is true, it isn't the same thing when you consider a 7mill player and a 12 mill player or a 5 mill player and a 10 mill player. it isn't doller for doller comparison. The cap space clearing could be to get much more than 5mill worth. Hell, it could be a 2 and 3 mill worth that combien can offer or complete the Heat better.
> 
> We never know.
> 
> The news is still very shocking. My friend told me about this and I wouldn't believe it until I saw i here when I got back home.


"Doller"? Tell me that's a Canadian thing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> "Doller"? Tell me that's a Canadian thing.


Tired.

Meant dollar


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This thing honestly didn't shock me. The guy is damaged goods. For all his offensive talents, he has the tags of head case, tweener, unmotivated, lacking defensively, and most damning of all "soft". All those things scare teams. Like the guy, but his value is probably pretty low, especially when teams know if we get rid of him the possibilities this summer increase.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade him for Bass


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If we don't get STAT or Bosh, our consolation prize should be Boozer. I wouldn't take Bass over Boozer even if he costs less unless it is for getting 2 other all stars to pair up with Wade that is not a 4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> This thing honestly didn't shock me. *The guy is damaged goods. For all his offensive talents, he has the tags of head case, tweener, unmotivated, lacking defensively, and most damning of all "soft"*. All those things scare teams. *Like the guy*, but his value is probably pretty low, especially when teams know if we get rid of him the possibilities this summer increase.


Hardly seems like you do. 

I don't see how you can say unmotivated - the guy works hard, all reports have been that he's a good teammate etc. Yeah he's a bit of a tweener, but it's not suprising he's soft with the lack of calls he gets. How many times does the guy take it to the rack, get fouled, with a no call? He wouldn't be considered soft if his J was working this year either. He was one of the best shooting PF's in the league off the bench in his rookie year - but he never really got the J working last season. 

Remember - he hasn't even averaged over 30 minutes per game in a season yet. Before he was injured he was well on his way to averaging 17 and 7. Gets injured, UD gets his minutes, and his stats drop. 

He's 21 year old, has a ton of room to grow, and he'll find his niche in this league. Whether that's playing for the Heat or not is pretty up in the air - but while everyones jumping off the bandwagon, i'll stay. I still think he's got the pure talent to succeed in this league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Tired.
> 
> Meant dollar


Ah.


----------



## Reef Da Chief (Jul 22, 2009)

MB30 said:


> _*The value of jettisoning Beasley into space
> by: Ira Winderman June 3rd, 2010 | 4:10 PM *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%...this response is a little late but after hearing about this story initially I was stung by the ludicrous nature of this purported offering by the Heat. I believe Beasley is worth his 2nd year salary with 15ppg 6rpg. I think "3" is a charm (as in 3rd year).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Draftexpress' Jon Givony says a trade is going down Mon or Tues, but he can't say who. Look out!


----------



## Reef Da Chief (Jul 22, 2009)

Jace said:


> Draftexpress' Jon Givony says a trade is going down Mon or Tues, but he can't say who. Look out!


Riley wouldn't be so shallow to pull the trade trigger on Beasley unless it is for pieces with talent and youth. I hope it's Cook or JJ.


----------



## Reef Da Chief (Jul 22, 2009)

Smithian said:


> This thing honestly didn't shock me. The guy is damaged goods. For all his offensive talents, he has the tags of head case, tweener, unmotivated, lacking defensively, and most damning of all "soft". All those things scare teams. Like the guy, but his value is probably pretty low, especially when teams know if we get rid of him the possibilities this summer increase.


Disagree with you here. The entire nation leading up to the draft fell in love with this kid....that's why he was #2 with the draft. He has alot of baggage to overcome partly because he was a child dealing with grownup issues. Allen Iverson had issues he did ok in this league, Zach Randolph, Charles Barkley was a head case....still is. There's no comparison with him and Blatche (Wizards) but even he overcame some personal issues with being shot up and being in the wrong crowd. At 21, being a new father and a entire summer ahead of him to reach back into his soul after being held to the fire much of the season, Beasley will soar from the ashes. Damaged goods, hardly. He is a diamond waiting to be refined.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Givony didnt mention any team names, just that he knows of a trade that will be announced Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Givony didnt mention any team names, just that he knows of a trade that will be announced Monday or Tuesday.


I thought this once in reference to miami, but in that case i think the team looking to trade soon is Toronto or Cleveland.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah sorry if I gave the impression it was about Miami. No teams have been mentioned, but clearly we're looking to make moves and I wouldn't be surprised if we opened that third max slot up prior to 7/1 either because we know Dwyane and two others are ready to sign here, or to get the max guys thinking about the readily available space.


----------

